
Conspiracy Theories and the Paranoid Style of Mass Opinion [pdf] - ZeljkoS
https://cpb-us-e1.wpmucdn.com/wp.txstate.edu/dist/5/671/files/2015/08/OliverWood.pdf
======
mikece
The very term "conspiracy theory" has been shaped into a type of mind control
to make people stop asking questions or identify them as unstable and/or
paranoid. Almost all of us know of or have been affected by conspiracy FACT in
one form or another, and it's a natural function of the human brain to draw
conclusions from impartial datasets: hypothesis is part of the scientific
method after all.

------
ZeljkoS
Replication data (CSV files and R code):
[https://dataverse.harvard.edu/dataset.xhtml?persistentId=doi...](https://dataverse.harvard.edu/dataset.xhtml?persistentId=doi:10.7910/DVN/22976)

